# Scorpion Hunting in AZ



## undeaddeaths (Aug 11, 2019)

Does anyone know any good public trails or areas in Arizona to hunt for scorps?
Preferably within an hour or so from downtown Phoenix


----------



## LuckyScorps14 (Oct 11, 2019)

I live in central Phoenix, right next to the mountain preserve. I have a plethora of barks in my neighborhood.


----------

